

Ask HN: What code review tool do you use? - rwbcxrz

We&#x27;re a small team looking for a good code review tool that allows us to move fast and break stuff.<p>Most of the tools out there seem to be focused on pull requests. Our team does do pull request reviews through Github, but we frequently will merge PRs that aren&#x27;t &quot;ready&quot; for the sake of getting features out.<p>We&#x27;ve looked at Codiferrous (seems kind of unsupported) and Gerrit (but we don&#x27;t want to host it ourselves) and a few others, but we&#x27;re a bit at a loss.
======
SEJeff
Take a look at Phabricator, it is amazing and sucks a lot less than gerrit.
Our team uses it and loves it.

------
chintan39
We use GitLab and it just works.

------
centdev
Beanstalk

